# Engine house build



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello again,

I am making progress with my engine house. I previously posted the doors.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/14-buildings/32617-engine-house-doors.html

I finished the bathroom. It's in the upper level behind the bridge crane.



















Wow. A urinal!










Don't forget to wash your hands.










Here there first crane test.






More to come.

TOM


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Impressive Tom. I enjoy watching your animation videos.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Where is the Pin-up girl?
And perhaps a paper towel dispenser....
Otherwise it looks great, the drive for the crane is a nice touch too.
John


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

*First walk around - update*

Not quite done.
























TOM


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Well like everyone else, I'm speechless. That's fantastic work Tom. Congrats.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Terrific piece of modeling art. Plus functioning equipment. Wonderfull.
Any chance you may some day bring it to ECLSTS, NGRC, etc?


Jerry


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ray Dunakin said:


> Beautiful!


Not quite at your level, but I'm trying.
Thanks
TOM


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That's VERY cool Tom!! Terrific work!!


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

That is very nice. Is the engine house part of a kit you modified? I am interested how you got or made the brick front.

Thanks


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

dms1 said:


> That is very nice. Is the engine house part of a kit you modified? I am interested how you got or made the brick front.
> 
> Thanks


POLA. More info and pics at:

http://www.thomasfrede.com/enginehouse.html

TOM


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply. I checked out your web site and it is very good and informative, I will be following along.

You should do a page on your Pinzgauer, that is awesome as well.


----------

